# Thank You Nissan Forums!



## Targatheory (May 18, 2005)

Wow I'm 17 years old and just got my 1997 200SX automatic for christmas. It is so tight having you're own coupe, oh man it's great. Anyway, obviously, what else would a highschool teen want to do to his car??? Pimp it out! JK, I want my car to look and perform nicely. Mostly perform. The problem is, I'm young, and have no moneys, and my rent's wont give me any of their's. Apparantly, my car is meant for only going back and forth to school and stuff like that. But I still wanna make it stronger. Right now I'm rolling on the stock hubcaps, 13 inch Toyota wheels, hells ya. It is also pretty beat up in the most unobvious places. Like I know for a fact the previous owner tried to fix some rust holes himself because I see that goopey patchy stuff all over. And touch up paint...the wrong color...lol wutev. So here I am, and now I'm gonna ask the most annoying and cliche and overheard question to car enthusiasts....What can I do to make my car better? The airfilter is new. The exhaust system is what I really wanna change, I just don't know HOW I'd be able to do it myself...Can someone maybe AIM me at Rolla900 so we can talk more detailed? thanks. here's my car and me. http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y126/Targatheory/104267b4.jpg


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

For about 7 dollars shipped you can order an adapter that will bolt a cone style intake filter to your MAF. Ive heard all sorts of numbers flying around but i would realistically expect maybe 1hp or so. Sounds nice though. If you have more loot you could throw for a Hotshot CAI. www.hotshot.com 

Exhaust. Stromung. These seem to be what everyone recommends. 

Springs. I'm not sure, but dont get them off ebay unless you can be sure they're a name brand. 

Strut bars. Ebay all the way.

Hope this helps. Good luck and enjoy your 200!


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

Do a search on the forums or just look around and you will get more info than you can shake your wallet at.


----------



## AznBoiBryant (Dec 29, 2004)

I say save your money. Don't ghetto rig your car because it waste time and money.


----------



## MagicPie (Jun 23, 2004)

If money is a problem there a limited amount of what can realisticlly be gained i would avoid anything from ebay and search the for sale section of this forums the only exhaust system i would use is hotshot header (around $500) with a stromung muffler (around $500) those are expensive so likely something that you'll have to put off

I personally would hold back on anything other then new wheels and tyres --13" is way to small try 15-17". Look through www.sentra.net there some info on what can increase power but you'll spend alot of money and gain little so I would do the most minor of upgrades and save your money I drove my car stock for many years its not the fastest thing around but its still plenty fun. I would focus my money on making the car realiable as possible by keeping up with the routine maintance perhaps your car go use a good tune up.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

im selling a stromung exhaust for 450$ obo +shipping its definately, hands down the best cat back system for the car


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I'm Slow said:


> im selling a stromung exhaust for 450$ obo +shipping its definately, hands down the best cat back system for the car



Most definatlly is.

You can get a used hotshot header on the forums for aroudn 220 or so.
The Ebay MAF is a good cheap mod that will give you some power, but you can get a used full CAI for 100-120, I'm not sure if there is any left but check out the group buy section, there were Place Racing CAI going for 129 shipped, brand new.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Got my used hotshot CAI for 100 shipped. Got my underdrive pulley (it's in the mail) for 100 shipped. The stromung exhaust that Slow is selling is also a very nice option, and you're getting it for 1/5 cheaper of what it goes for if you get from him. The Classifieds section of this site is great for low-budget enthusiasts!


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Why you selling your stromung?


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

He's selling the car, and the buyer doesn't want the aftermarket exhaust.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

AznBoiBryant said:


> I say save your money. Don't ghetto rig your car because it waste time and money.


Yeah...200SX's are awesome "basic transportation", but
I wouldn't waste money on trying to make it faster. Get
some nice, lightweight rims, maybe, (15's MAX, IMO),
and save your money for a 300ZX, if you're a Nissan 
"fan". Maybe a 240Z?
I've spent a lot over the last four years just on routine
maintenance, so, just use it for it's "intended purpose",
and save your cash for that *true* sports car.
EDIT: I've always wanted to do a SR20DET swap; I
guess that's why I'll never add any extras to the my
GA16DE. That's probably the only "power adder" 
I'd suggest, besides the basic maintenance.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

i see you have almost the same car i had ... *save your money* and you can build one like mine , i also started my 200sx project in high school 









:thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

AznBoiBryant said:


> I say save your money. Don't ghetto rig your car because it waste time and money.


my fly-of-the-moment 2" crush bend exhaust with cheapo muffler was the best money ive spent in my life :thumbup: it performs soooo well (compared to stock) and it sounds awesome, even with a weld-leak at the cat


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

You're always welcome to try out the different DIY project threads posted here in the forums. Just be careful though. Good luck!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Exalta said:


> You're always welcome to try out the different DIY project threads posted here in the forums. Just be careful though. Good luck!



I reccomend the throttle cable adjustment/tightening.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I undid that, cause my mileage really started to suck. It just makes you wanna press on the pedal that much more. lol.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

also another good thing to try out....but dont tighten the bolt on top of the valve cover (the only place for adjustment) too much...that ended in me spending 20 bucks at the junkyard and an hour under my dash 


edit... RE: throttle cable adjustment)


----------

